# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  Telegram Open Network (TON), blockchain platform, Telegram Messenger LLP, Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Telegram Messenger LLP

ton.org

t.me/tonblockchain

tonlabs.io

twitter.com/tonlabs

Telegram Open Network on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

"A Public Notice About the TON Blockchain and Grams"

The Telegram Team
January 6, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"Telegram Caves to US Regulators: Delays Blockchain Launch, Offers to Return $1.2B to Investors"

by Anna Baydakova
Apr 30, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Telegram Won’t Let American TON Investors Get 110% Refund in 2021"
American TON investors will be reportedly only eligible for an immediate 72% repayment instead of a 110% refund option in April 2021.

by Helen Partz
May 4, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"What Was TON And Why It Is Over"

by Pavel Durov
May 12, 2020

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Telegram users will soon be able to make payments using TON blockchain spin-off, Toncoin"

December 24, 2021

----------

